# beginners crossbow recommendations



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm brand new to bow hunting and thought I should start out with a crossbow, it seems less complicated than a compound. So anyways I was wondering what you guys recommend? I would like to stay under 300. Can I get a good bow for 300 or less? Thanks Bob


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Look for a used horton


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I second the horton, I have 2 of them and started my boys hunting with them, do a search and you will find an earlyer thread on a good starter crossbow.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Will do thanks guys.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I bought my horton from an OGF member in the market place to buy it new would have cost $600 I paid $250 used bow,red dot and arrows. I look at cragslist most days and I found a nice horton combo that I told my brother inlaw about and he bought it for around $300.Horton also is in ohio and have very good customer service if your bow would need parts replaced.
Angler ss


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks angler, I have been keeping my eye out.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

get a compound used for say 250 and take the 50 bucks and go to a quality pro shop and get some lessons you will be amazed at how far technology has gone and how well you will shoot after you are taught the right way


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the hortan summit it was my first bow and it is really nice I bought it about three years ago for about 250 I don't know what they are now but it is a relly good starter bow.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I'm with Hoytshooter on this one! a big part of Bow Hunting is drawing your bow in the presence of the animal. preparation is part of the hunt, There is plenty of time till the opener to put some challenge into your hunt. attend a 3-D shoot to give you confidence and fine tune your set up . Happy Hunting! Mike


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I agree that a compound is more of a challenge when bow hunting. 
idontknow316 and I live in the same part of ohio where we are in erie county it is a challenge just to get a deer into bow range on state land not like other parts of the state where deer numbers are much higher.Often times if you get a deer in range and have to stand up and draw your bow back the deer will see you and run off. Crossbows limit the amount of movement you have to make in the stand.!% 
Angler ss


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Get a Horton they are made here in ohio and easy to get parts for.


----------

